# Eureka!!



## ccarreiro (Aug 20, 2012)

So, I've done some research, hoping its all correct this is my plan for my 20g tank:

Substrate - Sand

Stock-

1) (5+) Neon Tetra
2) (Pair) Black Phantom Tetra **supposedly these Tetra do just fine in pairs or groups of 5+ , I'll start with a pair and expand if not over stocked*
3) (Pair) Ram Cichlid
4) (Pair) Cockatoo (I believe these are Cichlid as well)
5) (3-5) corydoras **quantity depends on what kind I get I've heard they can range in size from .9"-4.7"*
6) (pair) African Dwarf Frogs
7) Malaysian Trumpet Snail *(asexual) (#?)*

Given my substrate, and my snail(s), I think I'll have a great environment on keeping some live plants, any info on that would be greatly appreciated

Also looking for comments on my stock! Am I overstocked? This is my first aquarium an I'm completely unsure, I think my fish are compatible, but some sources say mixed things.. I'm aware I'll need some kind of heater, and low-vibration filter (for the frogs sake)

Any tips you can give me?? hoping to begin my project this weekend


----------



## ccarreiro (Aug 20, 2012)

**Chichlids are Dwarf species!! Sorry!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

As for plants I would start of with some anubias, java fern, and java moss. You can always get more plants later. If you want a filter that doesn't vibrate the aquarium I would get a canister filter. I don't know about the compatibility of these fish, but the black phantom tetras need to be kept in groups, heres a thread about it 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/36411-fish-mix-up-shall-i-get-help.html
You can already begin the project of setting up the tank and worry about the fish later. Get yourselve a filter and a heater and all the decorations you want to use. As for sand I would use Pool filter sand as it is really clean (still need to wash it though). Get the plants and the lights and just set up the aquarium and get it running and wait for some people to reply before adding fish.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Just do some more research and you will be fine.


----------



## ccarreiro (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks BettaGuy

I've found many sites saying that these "Black Phantom Tetras" don't mind at all being in a pair.

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/tetrafish/blackphantomtetra.php

I will most likely start out with a pair, if they seem unhappy, I'll definatly give them some more friends to school with 

Thanks for the plant help, and how exactly do you go about washing sand exactly??


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

You put the sand in a bucket and go outside with a garden hose (you do this cause it gets a bit messy). Then you fill the bucket with water while churning the sand with your hand. Then you dump the dirty water somewhere and repeat this process untill the water in the bucket isn't dirty anymore. 

Don't buy any fish until you have the aquarium set up!!! Just put the sand in the aquarium, put the decorations and plants in there the way you want and fill it with water. Dechlor that water and turn on your filter, heater, and light. Then toss a fishflake in the aquarium to get the cycling process started. Now you need to wait untill some other people with fish experience reply


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Your tank sounds fine to me. Your going to want to keep your ph on the low side for the dwarf cichlids. Rams are very sensitive. If your water is naturally 8 or higher, lower it. Driftwood is a natural way to lower a ph, but it doesn't always work. I'm sure someone here can tell you a better way to do it. BUt if your ph is just over 7 or lower you'll be fine.

Dwarf cichlids love a planted tank.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I think crushed coral lowers it but I'm not sure


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

oops, never mind it raises it. I think driftwood is a good idea but test your water first to see what the ph is. If it is low enough no worries. Most fish just need a stable ph but can handle a bit of a higher ph or a lower ph, 7 is just the middle so most fish survive in it. Another way to lower ph is by mixing RO water with the tab water.


----------



## ccarreiro (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys


----------

